# Programmfortlauf trotz Sperrung?!



## Tortilla (2. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:

Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen, wie ich ein selbst erzeugtes Script, in Form einer .exe, dazu bringen kann, auch dann weiter zu laufen wenn Windows mit STRG + ALT + ENTF gesperrt ist? Bis jetzt wird es nämlich pausiert bis man sich wieder angemeldet hat. 

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat und diese postet wär das echt dufte! 

thx Tortilla


----------



## squeaker (5. Juli 2004)

Also meine Programme laufen alle weiter wenn ich windows sperre. So laufen meine Simulationen über das Wochenende.


----------



## Tortilla (5. Juli 2004)

Hi! 

Das Problem ist, dass ich mit AutoIT ein Skript geschrieben habe, welches mit Tastatur und Mausbefehlen arbeitet. Dieses Skript wird pausiert, wenn ich mich abmelde und läuft dann an der gleicher Stelle weiter, wenn ich mich wieder angemeldet habe.


----------



## squeaker (5. Juli 2004)

Dann wird das wohl an den Maus&Tastatureingaben liegen (vermute ich). Lager sie in einen anderen Thread aus und es müsste gehen.


----------



## Tortilla (7. Juli 2004)

Entschuldige bitte die dumme Frage, aber was meinst du mit "Lager sie in einen anderen Thread aus" ?


----------



## squeaker (7. Juli 2004)

Erst mal eine Frage meinerseits: was ist AutoIT?


----------



## Tortilla (7. Juli 2004)

AutoIT is so eine Art pseudo-Programmiersprache, die User-Eingaben über Maus und Tastatur simuliert. Dabei werden z.B. Tastaturbefehle in einem Script abgelegt und nacheinander abgearbeitet. Windows Fenster lassen sich gezielt ansteuern und über die Datei-Leiste bedienen.

Die Hompage ist: http://www.hiddensoft.com


----------



## squeaker (8. Juli 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob geht was du willst, da ich nicht weiss wie Windows das mit den EventQueues handelt. Wenn Windows gesperrt wird, wird ja auch der Desktop umgeschaltet und ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwelche anderen Programme ausser der login-screen den Maus bzw. Tastaturfokus bekommen können.


----------



## Tortilla (8. Juli 2004)

Genau das hatte ich auch befürchtet. Dann muss ich mir wohl eine andere Methode einfallen lassen.

thx


----------



## squeaker (8. Juli 2004)

Beschreib doch mal das ganze Problem.


----------



## Tortilla (9. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber ich hab mittleiweile angefangen, das ganze mit vb.net zu lösen.

Tortilla


----------

